# More-or-less ID'ed racing bird, unsure who to contact



## HomersOdyssey (Jun 12, 2013)

*More-or-less ID'ed racing bird in IA, unsure who to contact*

I have a bird-in-a-box (we had the baited box waiting outside to get the bird habituated before we "armed" the trap, but s/he just walked right in and stayed there while we covered the entrance back up), and I want to make sure I've done all I can re: getting in touch with the owners.

Around the first day we noticed it flying around (it can stand, walk, eat, drink, fly, but never leaves the vicinity of this building), I took a pic of the bands and called the first number I found associated with them online, on the AU website. The number and email went to someone who no longer worked there, but he said there was a race through here (Ames, IA) recently, that he knew who the owners were and that he'd try to forward the info.

At that point we didn't have the bird caught yet, and he said not to bother -- it would probably leave within 48 hours. A quick search gave me the same 48-hour time period, so when a week had gone by I decided Pigeon was probably lost. At that point (yesterday) I went directly to unitedracingpigeonclub . com (the band ID's him/her as a 2012 United RPC bird, band #878) and filled out their contact form, explaining that I had the bird and providing the band information.

Is there anything else I can do now? Should I just wait for a reply? I didn't see any (current) phone numbers to report a lost bird to them, so I'm hoping for an email within the next day or so (to spare Pigeon spending too much time living in a box).


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your intervention and action taken in helping this bird.

Is this an AU band or a URPC band? 

Are there any more numbers or letters on the band?

If so we might get additional info on the club, but if no one contacts you we can help you find a home for the bird, meanwhile do not let it outside, if you have a sunny enclosure where the bird can fly that might allow the bird some freedom to fly. As long as the bird is not injured and eating pigeon seed well and drinking water it should be fine. *


----------



## HomersOdyssey (Jun 12, 2013)

In full it reads AU 2012 UNITED RPC 878. In the older "racing results" on the United racing pigeon club page there was an Ames race with a bird numbered 878, with the letters AU and the number 12, so I figured that site was at least a starting place for trying to reach this fellow's owners. 

It is quite enthusiastic about eating, as far as I can tell, and appears to be drinking periodically as well. I don't have any sunny enclosure, but now half of the box (it's a large shipping box) is in indirect sunlight from the window ... s/he will definitely be staying indoors, as the Iowa summer heat is starting to kick in and the A/C has started running again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you again for your kindness shown to this bird.

Pigeons do okay with heat (as long as there is shade and water to bathe in) and sunshine and fresh air, they prefer humidity rather then dry airconditioned air. Also, be aware there are things like candles and stuff like febreeze that can be damaging to their airsacs/lungs. 

Here is the link: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f105/plants-foods-that-are-toxic-poison-to-pigeons-5047.html *


----------



## HomersOdyssey (Jun 12, 2013)

In the early morning and last evening Pigeon had fresh air, I am just a bit concerned about midday now as it is a small west-facing apartment balcony that can reach 100 degrees or more in full sun. Tomorrow the high shouldn't exceed the low 80's, so after tonight's rain storm I wouldn't be concerned about keeping the box outside -- right now it feels about 90 degrees out at ground level and according to the weather report we are at 75% humidity. Indoors we've been keeping it closer to 80 degrees. Unsure about the humidity in here, though the A/C is not running nonstop or anything.

We don't have any air fresheners or the like in use right now (aside from the rose petals currently drying on the table), and Pigeon is well away from the kitchen area with good ventilation and fresh water. The one potential problem I can think of in that vein is the neighbors who sometimes go "out back" (where the balcony is) to smoke, though when the windows are open it's easy to tell when they're out there and act accordingly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The bird will be fine inside. Being out in the direct sun would be too much for him. Many keep their birds inside, and as long as you aren't freezing them out with AC, and it isn't blowing on or near them, they're fine. I wouldn't put him out in that heat either.


----------



## HomersOdyssey (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the fast reply! 
This time of day, even the wild sparrows are mostly staying in the trees instead of coming to the feeder. I do feel much better having Pigeon indoors for this, and sadly I do not trust the neighbors enough to put the box in the shadier "common" area out front. The kids would not be kind.


----------



## HomersOdyssey (Jun 12, 2013)

Since it looks like Pigeon may be here for a while as we get everything sorted out, and the box was large but not great dimension-wise (long/wide enough to allow Pigeon to walk around and to hide far in the back while we changed the food/water, but not tall enough for comfortable standing at full height), we rummaged through storage and now s/he has graduated to a large soft-sided dog crate with a bigger water dish and a smallish box to hide in/behind. Has started pecking at the food and exploring the box, so it appears to be satisfactory for the time at least.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They like something large enough to be able to flap their wings in.


----------



## HomersOdyssey (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes, it's seemed a lot more comfy in this one -- preening its tail and under its wings when we're out of sight, fluttering over the top of the hide-box to see what's up there, and now it's decided to sit out by the front where it can look out instead of hiding in the back where the walls are solid. It's a mastiff-size crate, so it's nice and roomy for a little pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's great. I'm sure he'll be more comfortable in there.


----------



## HomersOdyssey (Jun 12, 2013)

Looking to the future: If the owners can't be reached or for some reason decide not to get in touch, what are my options for the little guy? This is technically a no-pets building, so I can only keep him here for so many days; and the shelter said outright that they will just let the bird go if they get a pigeon and it isn't claimed quickly, so he definitely can't "crash" there later. 

I see there's an adoption forum right here, but I assume that would be problematic if its current owners haven't formally said they no longer want the bird. Just want to make sure I've covered all my bases; over the next seven days it now "looks like we're in for nasty weather," as the song goes, and I particularly don't want Pigeon to find himself homeless again when there is driving rain, lightning, 40mph wind gusts, etc.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You will be able to post it in the adoption section, no problem. If you can't locate the owner, than you can't. Often times they don't want them back anyway, because they didn't make it home. You should be able to find a good home for him. People do look for pigeons to have as pets.


----------



## HomersOdyssey (Jun 12, 2013)

Okay, that makes me feel better.  Since I have nothing more constructive to do, I've been looking up what the abbreviations in the race results mean -- so if I'm reading them right, it looks like he is in fact a "he," and his color/pattern is dark check.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

HomersOdyssey said:


> Since it looks like Pigeon may be here for a while as we get everything sorted out, and the box was large but not great dimension-wise (long/wide enough to allow Pigeon to walk around and to hide far in the back while we changed the food/water, but not tall enough for comfortable standing at full height), we rummaged through storage and now s/he has graduated to a large soft-sided dog crate with a bigger water dish and a smallish box to hide in/behind. Has started pecking at the food and exploring the box, so it appears to be satisfactory for the time at least.


*Thank you for accomodating him. I appreciate your updates. So where is "he" in the race results? *


----------



## HomersOdyssey (Jun 12, 2013)

It looks like it says he made the top 10% at least -- #42 out of 498!

I also finally managed to get ahold of the pigeon folks; they said they would like me to take him out into a field and let him go.  I'm worried, but I guess if that's what they want....


----------



## HomersOdyssey (Jun 12, 2013)

Alright, we've decided with them that Clear Lake (a previous race location) is where he should be let go. It's not too far from here, but less populated and closer to where he's from. They also said they'll try to let us know if/when he makes it home.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*How far away is his home?*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if he got lost the first time, he will likely get lost again. Only you won't be there to help him. I wouldn't do it. If they don't care enough to come after the bird, then rehome him. He could die out there. If he knew how to get home, then he would have.


----------



## HomersOdyssey (Jun 12, 2013)

Unfortunately it was not 100% my choice, as it had to be a "family" decision; I did voice my concerns about what would become of Pigeon since he got lost the first time around, mentioned that he had not attempted to go home for 8 days, and suggested inquiring about other options ... but in the end he was driven ~80 mi closer to his home (in Minnesota), and released "in a field," as the secretary had apparently directed, in an area where there are a lot of races. He took off away from Ames this time, and I dearly hope he makes it home.


----------



## HomersOdyssey (Jun 12, 2013)

Here is a picture of him, on his first day before he had realized where the real food was:


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wouldn't have returned him to an owner who cared so little about his bird.
But I hope he makes it home.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

HomersOdyssey said:


> Unfortunately it was not 100% my choice, as it had to be a "family" decision; I did voice my concerns about what would become of Pigeon since he got lost the first time around, mentioned that he had not attempted to go home for 8 days, and suggested inquiring about other options ... but in the end he was driven ~80 mi closer to his home (in Minnesota), and released "in a field," as the secretary had apparently directed, in an area where there are a lot of races. He took off away from Ames this time, and I dearly hope he makes it home.


*I pray for a positive outcome, hope you hear from the owner that he made it home. Thanks again. *


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

HomersOdyssey said:


> Alright, we've decided with them that Clear Lake (a previous race location) is where he should be let go. It's not too far from here, but less populated and closer to where he's from. They also said they'll try to let us know if/when he makes it home.


Did you hear anything from owner? Did he make it home?


----------

